# Progress...



## dither (Sep 18, 2020)

It's a bitch, please excuse my language, but to say that I'm angry right now doesn't come close to how I'm feeling.
I'm being forced into doing something that I don't think I've ever so much as contemplated, D.I.Y.
He who doesn't know how to change a plug. It's just not me, I'm sorry.
And because I don't know how to find or trust a repair-man to fix a section of my garden fence I've decided to attempt it myself.
Can, well, I thought could,  buy all the tools and equipment, save a fortune in the process, much cheaper than a rogue-trader and the job might even get done, so early this morning, I set off, caught a bus  out of town and went  to my nearest Argos store to tool-up.
It's been a long time since I last visited that store and things have changed. I walked in and looked around for the a catalogues spread out on tables along with the order-slips, you know those things that were made up of actual pieces paper stuck together like a book, containing listings of prices and products sold by Argos stores. There were none. 
At this point an android approached and politely explained that it was all done with touch screens now and if I'd like to.............. I didn't catch the  the rest of of it's programme, I don't know if they're able to take in a verbal response before a pre-recorded message has been delivered but I responded with " can't do that, sorry, " and left.
Got home and decided that I'd go to the Argos and do the business there, you can even have it delivered.
You have to be an account holder to buy online, I won't do that because I don't like being dictated to and  fear of internet fraud.
Here I am, wanting to buy stuff, spend money in my poor beleaguered High Street, and I can't.
The brand of tools that I wanted seem to be only available at Argos and e-bay, they're cheapos.
I need to be in the mood to go trawling for goods and so for now it'll have to wait.

Life eh?


----------



## Gofa (Sep 20, 2020)

I am a simple soul
i walk into a store find a person and Tell them what i want 

https://www.blackanddecker.co.uk/en.../multi-tools/params/1/24/newest/-/-/-/-/-/-/-

i use these as multi function   Drill/screw driver and two inch circular saw As attachments  you can build most things


----------



## dither (Sep 21, 2020)

Use  multi function   Drill/screw driver and two inch circular saw As attachments? Build  things ??? :shock:

 ME?

The only reason I'm considering such an enterprise is that I can't find someone who will do a proper job.

My wife says she'll go parlez with the Argos androids sometime this week and maybe get the things that I need.

PS,
Simple I can do but I just can't ask.

Also, if I get the tools and do the job, the equipment may never see the light of day again. Why waste my money on quality equipment?


----------



## Gofa (Sep 21, 2020)

You are talking to the wrong guy
i love buying tools
its a bonus if i actually use them 
these battery drills and multi use clip ons are very cool

my wife gets this Accountant guy over to do stuff 
damn he is pretty good 
he never charges 
i know she sleeps with him


----------



## dither (Sep 21, 2020)

Gofa said:


> my wife gets this Accountant guy over to do stuff
> damn he is pretty good
> he never charges
> i know she sleeps with him




Sounds good t' me.


----------



## dither (Sep 22, 2020)

The wife phoned earlier to say that she'd been to Argos, bought and paid for the tools that I wanted, they would be delivered sometime this afternoon, and that she would not be going to Argos again.
I really would rather go to a shop for my needs but Argos is a definite no'no now. The last time I went to my nearest B+Q I was driven away by one flustered and probably over-worked under-paid checkout woman who told me repeatedly to go to the self-service checkout, I put the goods back on the shelves and left. There is another B+Q store in the town where I used to work some eight or nine miles away, they didn't have self-service the last time I went as a result of being turned away at the other one, and I  don't mind going there, despite the cost of bus-fare, but that place is a Covid hot-spot right now. 

The High Street shops don't want to serve us and yet they complain that people are increasingly turning to online shopping. It's a hopeless situation.


----------



## dither (Sep 23, 2020)

I have my drill and the battery is fully charged, shame about [my] battery.:jaded:

Now I need to go shopping for wood and screws.


----------



## River Rose (Sep 23, 2020)

dither said:


> I have my drill and the battery is fully charged, shame about [my] battery.:jaded:
> 
> Now I need to go shopping for wood and screws.



Go get em’ tiger!!!!! You got this!!!!!


----------



## dither (Sep 23, 2020)

In my dreams Rose.
No wait, that's not a dream it's a nightmare.

We have a building supplies store on the edge of town, should be good for screws, [ lol! that made me smile , don't ask, ] not sure about the wood though. I don't even know if the drill works, can't even be bothered to do that. I know have to go and check out that store sometime but, but, but, but, living with me must be absolute hell, maybe I'll have a walk out later.


----------



## dither (Sep 24, 2020)

I'm dithering, unsure how approach the job of patching up my fence. :indecisiveness:
Could just go and have look around the store for inspiration I suppose.


----------



## Gofa (Sep 24, 2020)

It should end up with a good screwing 
looking fiercely at the fence for some days can help
there also is the Daniel Boone approach of grinning it down 

fencing is all about across bits having vertical bits screwed to them 

i would love to see a before pic


----------



## dither (Sep 24, 2020)

Gofa,
I would LOVE to show a before pic because I'm stumped and y'know what?
The only screwing involved maybe my having screwed myself.
I bought myself a drill driver, good thing it was a cheapo, and if I can get what I think would do the job, if such a thing exists,  there will be no need for drilling or screwing.
We shall see.


----------



## dither (Sep 24, 2020)

Well, I went, and left my tape measure at home.


----------



## River Rose (Sep 24, 2020)

Gofa said:


> It should end up with a good screwing
> looking fiercely at the fence for some days can help
> there also is the Daniel Boone approach of grinning it down
> 
> ...



We should all end up with good screwing. 
#jumpmyfenceanytime.


----------



## Gofa (Sep 24, 2020)

Argil Jersey
thats a woolly jumper isnt it

as to the tape you just borrow one at the store like you are buying it
and drop it back before you leave 

OP’s  brand does not just apply to cigarettes


----------



## dither (Sep 24, 2020)

Well, I went looking for inspiration, preferably something that involves finding some place to bury my drill-driver and forgetting about . I came home with a few ideas but it's difficult to put into words, if only I'd got a camera, never mind. Today I went out of town, tomorrow, hopefully, I shall go to the store on the edge of my the town where I live with those  ideas. Might end up going back to the out of town store, will see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## dither (Sep 26, 2020)

River Rose said:


> We should all end up with good screwing.
> #jumpmyfenceanytime.



Again, in my dreams.


Too much information but then I'm old, maybe not.


----------



## Gofa (Sep 26, 2020)

MLK  I had a Dream


----------



## dither (Sep 26, 2020)

I was just about to edit that post. 


SHOULD HAVE PUT, " Wouldn't THAT be something?"

MLK?


----------



## River Rose (Sep 26, 2020)

Gofa said:


> MLK  I had a Dream



I had a dream too.
Now my bed is all wet. 
My water bottle must have leaked.
Or me.


----------



## dither (Sep 26, 2020)

MLK, finally, the penny drops.


----------



## Gofa (Sep 26, 2020)

Oh no the stopper was not in tight


----------



## dither (Sep 27, 2020)

Sunday morning and the wind is still quite strong out there, I intend to go and get my stuff tomorrow if it's not too cold. I really do need to do this if only for me.


----------



## River Rose (Sep 27, 2020)

dither said:


> Sunday morning and the wind is still quite strong out there, I intend to go and get my stuff tomorrow if it's not too cold. I really do to do this if only for me.



This makes me smile. 
You make me smile.


----------



## River Rose (Sep 27, 2020)

Gofa said:


> Oh no the stopper was not in tight



I am a thirsty girl. 
So thirsty. Is why my water spills.


----------



## dither (Sep 27, 2020)

River Rose said:


> This makes me smile.
> You make me smile.



Rose my comment didn't make sense, I've edited it.

Happy to think of you smiling.


----------



## dither (Sep 27, 2020)

ldk ? :scratch:


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 27, 2020)

Hate to say this, but I have dealt with many fences and never used a screw or screwdriver. Hammer and nails mate.


----------



## Gofa (Sep 27, 2020)

Dont listen to Mr Buckle he is tempting you to the old ways 
real men give fences a good screwing
its just violence to consider hitting wood with a hammer 

have you bought the wood that goes across
have you bought the up and down palings 

Mr Buckle notice how i differentiate for the fencing novices amongst us


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 27, 2020)

There was a builder's merchant that I used where the guy thought we were just being common and always called arris rails "Harris rails".

Screws rust, get galvanised nails.


----------



## dither (Sep 28, 2020)

I should have stayed in bed this morning:

I caught the bus out of town, that was six quid gone, before I started purchasing materials.
Went to the building supplies store.
Bought two narrow strips of wood that are too thick,  a tube of adhesive/weatherproof sealant not realising that it has to be loaded into an applicator and one of the passengers on my bus home wasn't wearing a mask.

On the plus side, the screws are okay.

Life eh?

ARGHHHH!!!! ](*,)


----------



## Gofa (Sep 29, 2020)

Wood is too thick huh
check them 
two saw cuts and a chisel


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 29, 2020)

Thought you were retired, don't you have a bus pass? Or did you take early retirement?


----------



## dither (Sep 29, 2020)

Gofa said:


> Wood is too thick huh
> check them
> two saw cuts and a chisel



Lol! And  wooden slats aren't long enough but, that's not an issue, I can work with that. Gofa, I bought a drill and bit-set that I shall probably only ever use once, and even now, I'd gladly pay someone more than the job is worth to do it for me. Why would I and chisels to the mountain of clutter that is my home?


----------



## dither (Sep 29, 2020)

Olly Buckle said:


> Thought you were retired, don't you have a bus pass? Or did you take early retirement?



Mr. Buckle, best not to go there.


----------



## dither (Sep 29, 2020)

dither said:


> I should have stayed in bed this morning:
> 
> I caught the bus out of town, that was six quid gone, before I started purchasing materials.
> Went to the building supplies store.
> ...



What I neglected to mention when I posted this  yesterday was my shopping experience at the building supplies . When I approached the checkout area it was so well cordoned  off that I couldn't actually GET to the checkout, a young store assistant eventually came and rearranged the barrier to let me through. At the checkout I found a heavily tattooed amoeba purporting to be a female of the human-kind slouching on a chair. She, I have decided to give [ her ] the benefit of the doubt, looked up as I put my items on the benched in front where she sat, no face-coverings no courtesy and no manners. She scanned the small items but holding one of the slats vertically in front of her was unable to see or scan the bar code stuck to the end of it, it was too tall, she sprawled and writhed almost rendering herself horizontal, on such a small seat as well, " just push the bottom of the slat away from you " my mind screamed, an act that would of course made the label easily accessible, no way was she going to leave her seated position, mission finally accomplished I thanked her and exited the store.

I HAVE to admit that I envied her her stout shoulders and biceps, inkings aside, young and burly, just like the dirt-bag who boarded my bus without a face-covering. Problem mister? [ As in have you GOT a problem or are you looking for one? ] Nooo. :concern:

I really SHOULD ......... have stayed in bed.

ps, I think I think I should have got more adhesive/sealant, I still need to get an applicator gun, and I really don't want a repeat of yesterday. Shall let it ride for now.


----------



## dither (Oct 9, 2020)

You're never going to believe this:

I don't know when I last logged into WF. Seven or eight days ago? Having just had my computer fixed, then I lost my internet, a pop-up said something about wanting more information and instructed me to open my browser, as if I had any idea how to do such a thing, that really was  the " knockout blow, and so, sponge and towel thrown squarely into the ring, I called it a day. I would, when I could be bothered, dis-assemble my desktop with an angle-grinder and that would be that.

Then, a few minutes ago, don't know why, just for the hell of it, I switched on, now here I am and wondering what the hell is going on.


----------



## dither (Oct 9, 2020)

After I don't know how many trips to building supplies and DIY stores I finally made preparations to have a go at my rogue fence-panel, I'm waiting for the adhesive to dry on something that I put together yesterday before I make my attempt at repairing the panel.

I sawed just a few pieces of wood, admitting that I wasn't on the firmest of footings, and the next morning, carrying on through to today, My back aches like I cannot believe. Bugger being old.


----------



## dither (Oct 13, 2020)

I finally took my new drill out of it's cellophane wrapper yesterday, had to google how to put the drill-bit in  , but I GOT there. Battery all charged and I'm good to go. Well, sort of. Have cut and glued two pieces of wood to create a kind of extension to my nuisance panel. Have just stained them, am waiting for the stain to dry before applying a second coat, and we shall see.


----------



## dither (Oct 13, 2020)

I think I've it done it, it looks a bit scruffy but it'll do. 
Living and learning eh?
I'm quite pleased about that.


----------



## Gofa (Oct 15, 2020)

Tell your wife about her having that Nice retired fella over to help was a good idea
he is pretty handy with a battery drill and that she should keep on sleeping with him

cause he is worth it


----------



## dither (Oct 15, 2020)

:shock:uker:


----------



## dither (Oct 15, 2020)

PLIERS: I need a pair of pliers now.

Jeez, what a palaver, just to do a make-up job on a garden fence, but I hate waste. These fence panels are just your ordinary run-of-mill Larch-lap and with a fresh lick of wood-preservative they look okay. It's just around the edges of what are very weak frames, the odd screw here and there might make all the difference. When they do start to fall apart, as of course they will, then I shall replace them, it isn't a problem. This is opening up a whole new world for me, I just don't like throwing away things that are usable, it's an age-thing.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 15, 2020)

If you jump up and down on them they make good kindling 

If the posts are okay a new larch lap panel is about £20 - £25, half a dozen good nails and a hammer to put it up, say £30 - £35, how much was the drill and stuff? 

Sorry.


----------



## dither (Oct 16, 2020)

Olly Buckle said:


> If you jump up and down on them they make good kindling
> 
> If the posts are okay a new larch lap panel is about £20 - £25, half a dozen good nails and a hammer to put it up, say £30 - £35, how much was the drill and stuff?
> 
> Sorry.



The panels are supported by concrete posts with narrow grooves on either side that panels slot into. Because of an old tree-stump one of the posts has started lean creating a situation where the top of one panel isn't slotting into the post, there's a two inch gap, the panels are not tall, four feet I think, with trellis on top. Anyway, I screwed two small batons to the fence holding a two inch wooden block in that gap fastened to the panel and,fingers crossed, it seems to be holding. I thought they cost more than that but again, cost isn't an issue, and now, playing around out there with my newly acquired array of implements gives me something to think about.

I had to deal with that panel that doesn't slot in, would love to have paid someone to do it but there is no-one hence the investment in diy tools.

As for panels being cheap and making good kindling, they also come from trees. :neutral:

Have just been reckoning up what I've spent in order to support a cheap £25 fence panel.
Drill-driver.
An assortment of drill-driver-bits.
A couple of metres of treated timber that I hardly touched.
An assortment of screws.
Two tubes of sealer/adhesive and applicator gun.

And all because I can't get someone to do a simple repair-job.:dejection:


----------

